# Any wine makers out there?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll start with our easy apple wine and see where it takes us!

Apple Wine.
4lb of apples
3lb of sugar
1 gallon of boiling water
1 teaspoon of wine yeast
1 teaspoon of yeast nutrient
1 teaspoon of pectolase
wine fining's

Cut apples into 1/4's place in bucket poor boiling water over them, cover and leave for 4 days. Strain liquid through fine cloth into a second clean bucket. Add sugar, yeast, yeast nutrient and pectolase, cover and leave in a warm place for 2 days. Then poor into glass demi-john and fit airlock to it. When fermentation has stopped rack off into a clean demi-john add fining's to clear. When clear filter if you have one or just bottle. Wine is good to drink now or you can leave to mature. I don't know what 6 month odd wine tastes like as our's doesn't make 1 month! Give it ago!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There are kits that you can buy to get you started which gives you everything. One advantage is you can choose what flavor you want. They run about 30 dollors.

If anyone needs one gallon bottles for fermentation let me know and I will send you as many as you would like.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazon do them but I'm sure you have stores over there that specialise in wine and beer making.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am sure every big city has a wine/beer shop that can supply your needs.

It is fun but Mattuk knows the real fun in making it from scratch like I do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

From picking the fruit to drinking the wine! You just can't beat it, bought wines will taste second class after making your own.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...you say that untill you mess up and let air get to it ! Then...you will think yuk.

An air lock is a must you can make them or just buy them they are cheep. I have even try using a balloon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Only ever had 2 gallons go down the sink but your right OAC if your going to do it do it right. Once you have the kit you don't have to buy it again, get the best you can.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It pays to have the right stuff !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats true of most things in life IMO.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Air lock ??? You mean I don't have to find a cork soaker ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cork soakers are a thing of the past. I tossed that bowl long ago. We use rubber stoppers now.

Air locks prevent Oxygen from getting to your juice. Oxidation is not a good thing. You want an anarobic situation going on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

" Cork soakers are born...not made."


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> " Cork soakers are born...not made."


Whats a cork soaker? or I'm I being stupid!

Oh I see! Must be a US thing!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys cork soakers is an snl thing. Google cork soakers snl. OAC you must be aware of this since you evidently understood and threw yours out and went too rubber. LOL watch the video ROFL Yes Mattuk this would be an American Style sense of humor.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I knew of a wine maker once... or at least I thought I did.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.iviewtube.com/videos/156814/cork-soakers-snl-skit-(saturday-night-live-janet-jackson)

Use the restroom before viewing. I laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I knew of a wine maker once... or at least I thought I did.


Hmmmm, who could he be talking about? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Guys cork soakers is an snl thing. Google cork soakers snl. OAC you must be aware of this since you evidently understood and threw yours out and went too rubber. LOL watch the video ROFL Yes Mattuk this would be an American Style sense of humor.


Bugger all to do with making wine!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Filtering homemade red cherry wine this evening!


----------

